# Multicar - Vehicle change with a gap



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

I have just sold my old car (literally just!) and need to cancel the insurance, obviously as I now no longer have an insurable interest in the vehicle. 

I also put down a deposit on a new vehicle today, all being well I will collect at the weekend. 

With that in mind, what is the deal here? If I cancel the insurance on old car, we would lose the multicar discount for the wifes car. If I leave it until I collect the new car to do a straight switch - what problems am I leaving myself open to? I obviously cant insure the new car yet (despite knowing all the relevant details!) as again, I dont have an insurable interest in the vehicle until I make final payment. 

Help!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't know if it applies to your insurance company but I was able to put insurance on hold once until I picked up a new car which was around a week, was a few years back but I'm sure if you phoned them up and told them your circumstances they can put you in the right direction 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

If I’m by reading it right - you’re picking up your new motor in a couple of days ? If so, just transfer the insurance over to the new car from Saturday. 

I really don’t think you’ll save much if anything cancelling and then taking out new. There may also a cancellation fee...


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> If I'm by reading it right - you're picking up your new motor in a couple of days ? If so, just transfer the insurance over to the new car from Saturday.
> 
> I really don't think you'll save much if anything cancelling and then taking out new. There may also a cancellation fee...


Yes that's right. Arranging collection dates etc with the dealer now with a view on it being Saturday.

What I was wondering is if I leave the old car insured in my name in the interim, is there anything that can go wrong there? If the new owner for example has an accident can that impact my insurance at all?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sidewalkdances said:


> Yes that's right. Arranging collection dates etc with the dealer now with a view on it being Saturday.
> 
> What I was wondering is if I leave the old car insured in my name in the interim, is there anything that can go wrong there? If the new owner for example has an accident can that impact my insurance at all?


I can't see it being an issue, as when i've sold cars previously (say traded in), you generally have a 12 hour window of both being insured - old one til you drop off and new one when picked up, but this could be any time during day, so they tend to cross over - this is you, but you've jus got a slightly longer crossed over...

Best bet, especially as you've bought the new car (know reg etc), phone your insurance company and inform them that you're picking up a new car Saturday and you've sold yours today - if they (for some reason) team this an issue, they'll inform you...

Hope you enjoy your new motor and don't forget to pop photo up :thumb:


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I am with Admiral Insurance and had a the same dilemma as you. I did lose my mult-car discount for the few days concerned but in reality it only amounted to a few quid. Speak with the insurer and ask their advice as Andy says - they may just let it run with the swap to the new car when you collect it. Either that, or phone them from the dealer and make the exchange whilst in the showroom especially as it is only a couple of days from now.


----------

